# Anyone got a Clifford Avantguard 5.5?



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

been looking over the alarms that clifford offer and the top of the range one caught my eye

does anybody have this alarm fitted at all?
is it any good/easy to use

Bradley


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I had an older clifford alarm and they are very good alarm system's, if they are fitted correctly. 

I cant comment on the new system but can vouch for there quality and it was fairly simple to use.


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a clifford on my car.. It has remote start, turbo timer, proximity sensors, tilt sensors etc etc.. Very good system but make sure you get someone reputable to install it.. I've had mine nearly 2 years and never had a problem with it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Clifford are superb but they are only as good as the people who fit them. Only one place I would recommend and they are AutoSparx 01634 724472 - tell them Ben @ AmD With the RS sent you


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

As stated before,clifford alarms are great,BUT only if they are installed properly....

My last 3 cars have all had cliffords and i havent had any problems with any of them.

intelliguard 650> crx
concept 300 > dc2 inegra type R
avantguard 5.5 > EK9 civic type R

the only thing that may be a little troublesome,is that if the proximity sensor is too sensitive, it will drive you mad barking at the slightest thing,but that is easily adjusted..


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

how much does a 5.5 and remote start cost, and how long does an install take


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Deniance said:


> how much does a 5.5 and remote start cost, and how long does an install take


The EK9 came with the 5.5 already fitted (one of the reasons i bought it,as it saved me buying it)

I have the bill somewhere, i think it was around the £500 mark

HTH


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

how does remote start work?, once you beep it and start up, do you just put the key in your pocket?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Deniance said:


> how does remote start work?, once you beep it and start up, do you just put the key in your pocket?


I dont have remote start so i cannot say for certain, but i do remember an open day in drivers (glasgow) and they had it fitted to a golf (this was about 15 years ago) and the car started and the doors unlocked,but for a laugh someone jumped in to see what would happen and as soon as they touched the loud pedal (without the key in the ign) the engine stopped,doors locked and alarm went crazy


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Deniance said:


> how does remote start work?, once you beep it and start up, do you just put the key in your pocket?


When you park the car, you leave the engine running and press the button on the fob.. then get out lock the doors and the engine will shut off. (This has to be done everytime).

Then when you want to use the remote-start you press the button on the fob, the engine will start and the doors will stay locked.

When you get in the car you have to put the key in the ignition to the 2nd position then press the brake pedal, then you can drive away.

I have a Clifford fitted with Remote Start, Turbo Timer, Auto Windows, Proximity Sensor, Tilt Sensor, Remote Head Light Activation, Remote Boot Pop. :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

fiend said:


> When you park the car, you leave the engine running and press the button on the fob.. then get out lock the doors and the engine will shut off. (This has to be done everytime).
> 
> Then when you want to use the remote-start you press the button on the fob, the engine will start and the doors will stay locked.
> 
> ...


I just have to turn the key :thumb:

The inteli-start system sounds complicated but its so that the car cant be left in gear and the remote start active (heard a horror story of an evo jumping off a ramp cause it tried to start in gear :doublesho)

The avant guard system is good cause of the anti-tilt sensors that the older concept II didnt have. Miss the automatic window shutter though on my current vts, need to get that installed.

Brobbo, depending on if your wanting one fitted. I've got a friend in south ockendon, essex who I've twice driven down to to fit a clifford system for me :thumb: Pm me if you want some details as he's top notch with alarms and ice


----------

